

GOLDMAN: The Apple Watch is going to be trouble for old-school watch makers - GBond
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-apple-watch-is-going-to-be-trouble-for-traditional-watch-companies-says-goldman-sachs-2015-4

======
joshuapants
I think this article title is a bit misleading. When I think "old-school watch
makers" I think of something like Rolex or Breitling, the high end
painstakingly crafted watches that are as much about art, engineering, style,
and "look at how much money I can spend" as they are about telling time. I
don't think the Apple Watch poses much of a threat to these companies, at
least not in the near future.

The body of the article is more clear, showing that midrange watch makers are
likely to suffer, which I think is a reasonable prediction to make.

